# Cory blowing bubbles



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

It could be delicious surface scum collects in that spot. Corydoras can extract oxygen from air, perhaps he needs a bit more oxygen than the other fish.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd say it's the intake/outtake of air that he can't process. Bettas have their "labyrinth" organ that allows them to breathe air above the surface but your Cory may just be sucking air from the surface and it forms bubbles as its released under the water.

Just a wild guess though.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

catfishes like to gulp air.


----------



## Fiala06 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, So after lowering my water level so the water from my filter pours in to create more air bubbles I haven't seen him do it anymore.


----------

